# Geheimgang von Sturmwind nach Ogrimmar entdeckt



## Roqador (7. August 2010)

Geheimzugang von Sturmwind nach Ogrimmar entdeckt
Multidimensionales Rätsel: Belohnung 100 Gold für den, der den Schatz findet.

Es geht los !
Mit einem Klick hier 
http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html
kommst Du sofort nach Stormwind. 

Keine Angst vor Javascript, ist alles sicher, siehe auch Posting hier 
http://www.buffed.de...ddon-kommt-%3B/
mit über 5000 Zugriffen

Es wurde ein lange verschütteter Geheimzugang direkt nach Ogrimmar entdeckt.
Finde ihn und Du gelangst damit sofort nach Ogrimmar. Man munkelt von einem Schlüssel oder ähnlichem.

In Ogrimmar angekommen gilt es dann die Goldtruhe zu finden.

Die ersten die sie finden und dann im Spiel (Server Kult der Verdammten) neben der Truhe stehen,
erhalten 100 Goldstücke auf die Hand. Ich werde dort täglich um ca.  22:00 stehen und auf 
den Abenteurer warten um ihm die Truhe aufzusperren und ihm die Belohung zu übergeben.

*Tip:* Obiges genau lesen, in den Panoramen rein und rauszoomen und wem die Drehungen zu schnell sind, in der Steuerleiste die Kontrolle umstellen, dann kann man das Bild mit der Maus ganz langsam bewegen. 
Alle die sich darüber beschweren haben bis hierher nicht mal gelesen und ownen sich zur Strafe durch die unqualifizierten Antworten selber . *lach*

viel Spass und Erfolg
Roqador

weiteres Interessantes unter
http://www.buffed.de...ddon-kommt-%3B/


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

meinst du das was aussieht wie ein portal aber nur das schild das zu den kanäle führt?

btw netter 60er char da unten mit süßem eq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RTM (7. August 2010)

Na das wirkt aber alles sehr verdächtig.... ein Geheimgang von sw nach og, son Schwachsinn.


----------



## Kadika (7. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. August 2010)

RTM schrieb:


> Na das wirkt aber alles sehr verdächtig.... ein Geheimgang von sw nach og, son Schwachsinn.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lesen sollte helfen..


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Der Shiät ist saubär.


----------



## Nomisno (7. August 2010)

Glaube nicht das es sowas gibt.

Der link weißt nur auf ein Bild, das sich im kreise sreht und man kann sich im sW umsehen *schultern zuck*


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Es handelt sich um ein Spiel, falls es noch nicht aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Crush351 (7. August 2010)

Gib mal einen Tipp, in welchen Gebiet der Gang ist :/ xDD

Ne spaß^^ Macht spaß, zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Ich hab die Truhe btw gefunden, aber ich bin sowieso nicht interessiert xD


----------



## Crush351 (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab die Truhe btw gefunden, aber ich bin sowieso nicht interessiert xD



gz?^^


----------



## domi3344 (7. August 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Gib mal einen Tipp, in welchen Gebiet der Gang ist :/ xDD
> 
> Ne spaß^^ Macht spaß, zu suchen
> 
> ...


Dir vielleicht, mir wird bei der drehung des Bildes immer schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ubarubarl33t (7. August 2010)

Tolles Spiel, leider sind die Bilder z.T. nicht ganz fehlerfrei, wie die in deinem anderen Thread. Dennoch super Bilder, ich mach mir aber jetzt nicht die Mühe, alles abzusuchen für eventuelle 100g auf einem Server, auf dem ich gar nicht spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich machst du noch mehr solche "Minigames", würd mich echt freuen.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Btw, du hättest die Lösung nicht einfach og nennen dürfen xD


----------



## Crush351 (7. August 2010)

Bin ich zu dämlich, um den gang zu finden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kennyxd (7. August 2010)

öhm jo, falscher server obwohl ich schon auf 5 spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamet0wer (7. August 2010)

echt gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nettes minispiel


----------



## Ramizini (7. August 2010)

Wer nen Tipp braucht:
/Markieren
Erstes Bild
/Markieren


Oh und ohne Zoomen wirds sehr schwer^^


Edit: Und natürlich ein großes Lob! Gut gemacht


----------



## Lawler87 (7. August 2010)

Ich finds nicht


----------



## Carnage88 (7. August 2010)

cooles minispiel, der "geheimgang" is schwer zu finden aber die truhe geht dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin leider nich aufm server ^^

mach nochn paar mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (7. August 2010)

Alles was man sich klar machen muss ist:

-Wo würde man hier einen Geheimgang hintun
-Stelle gefunden? Ranzoomen und tada


----------



## b3llic95 (7. August 2010)

ich versteh nur bahnhof *tutut*


----------



## Magickevin (7. August 2010)

Gefunden hallelulia ;D Leider auf Durotan zuhaus...


----------



## Chiichi (7. August 2010)

gefunden ^^ ich find es toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und falls md schwindlig wird einfach unten auf die hand klicken dann kann man schön rumziehen und mit mausrad scrollen ^^


----------



## Scharyth (7. August 2010)

Gefunden, aber das Gold kannste behalten^^


----------



## Hasiga (7. August 2010)

wie zeichnet sich dieses portal/geheimgang den aus ?


----------



## Iceman84 (7. August 2010)

habe es auf den bildern gefunden aber der gang funzt nicht auf der Arguswacht!!!


----------



## Hasiga (7. August 2010)

nein oder ?! wie geil XDD habs auch geunden


----------



## Crush351 (7. August 2010)

ah, habs^^


----------



## Iceman84 (7. August 2010)

wie kommt man da durch?


----------



## Merowinga (7. August 2010)

Gebt mal bitte nen Tipp. ich komm nich drauf....


----------



## quik'Silver (7. August 2010)

Bin anscheinend echt zu blöd dafür... Also, bis jetzt gibts glaube ich 3 Tipps...
"Man munkelt von einem Schlüssel oder ähnlichem..." vom TE,
"/markieren 

/markieren" von Ramizini

und "Wo würde man einen Geheimgang hintun?" auch von Ramizini ... Und zoomen sollen wir auch^^

Ich werd wohl weitersuchen^^


----------



## Nivâ (7. August 2010)

Wirklich schön gemacht^^ Achja und die Truhe is ein bissel zu leicht zu finden


----------



## Bremgor (7. August 2010)

Echt necht gemacht. Leider account offline und falscher Server aber ganz dickes Lob für die Arbeit


----------



## SunZeD (7. August 2010)

Gebt mir maln Tipp,zb in welchem Viertel?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (7. August 2010)

Park.


----------



## VallovShatt (7. August 2010)

Mehr! Meeeeehr! Will weitere Suchspiele!

Ey ich hab grad ne halbe Stunde gesucht und bin 3 mal an der Stelle vorbeigekommen, weil ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass das so winzig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also man muss echt alle verdächtigen Stellen ganz genau mittels Zoomen beäugen sonst findet man es nie.


----------



## Renox110 (8. August 2010)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Mehr! Meeeeehr! Will weitere Suchspiele!
> 
> Ey ich hab grad ne halbe Stunde gesucht und bin 3 mal an der Stelle vorbeigekommen, weil ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass das so winzig ist
> 
> ...



Schick mir mal ne PN wo das is pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (8. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Park.






Renox110 schrieb:


> Schick mir mal ne PN wo das is pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also weißt dus auch nicht^^
Park dachte ich mir aber auch schon^^


----------



## Renox110 (8. August 2010)

Habs! Im Park in den Sternen!


----------



## Lord-lol (8. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Habs! Im Park in den Sternen!



1. Schlüssel in den Sternen?

2. Ich glaube es sind genügend Tipps da um den Schlüssel zu finden.

3. Wenn es jeder weiß wird Roqador bestimmt keinem mehr die 100g geben und keiner mehr hat Lust.

4. Wenn es jeder weiß macht es keinen Spaß mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim suchen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (8. August 2010)

Lord-lol schrieb:


> 1. Schlüssel in den Sternen?
> 
> 2. Ich glaube es sind genügend Tipps da um den Schlüssel zu finden.
> 
> ...




1. Nein. 

2. Ja. 

3. Sowieso.

4. Nein.


----------



## Renox110 (8. August 2010)

HABTS JETZT ECHT! wer will nen tipp?


----------



## Renox110 (8. August 2010)

Und die Truhe, kann man da nicht draufklicken?


----------



## KoBa2010 (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ehrlich zu doof um die truhe zun finden nud hab schon alles abgesucht ....


----------



## NoxActor (8. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> HABTS JETZT ECHT! wer will nen tipp?



Joooo =D gerne.. komm net drauf -.-"


----------



## Renox110 (8. August 2010)

KoBa2010 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bin ehrlich zu doof um die truhe zun finden nud hab schon alles abgesucht ....



Rechts vom vor in der nähe


----------



## wertzû (8. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Rechts vom vor in der nähe



deutsch bitte


----------



## Renox110 (8. August 2010)

NoxActor schrieb:


> Joooo =D gerne.. komm net drauf -.-"


Marktplatz in der nähe vom brunnen


----------



## oens (8. August 2010)

tjoa...gefunden...nur leider auch falscher server...aber trotzdem dickes graz für die arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (8. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Marktplatz in der nähe vom brunnen



AAAAAAAAAAH endlich =D
Danke dir!


----------



## Renox110 (8. August 2010)

oens schrieb:


> tjoa...gefunden...nur leider auch falscher server...aber trotzdem dickes graz für die arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähe


----------



## wertzû (8. August 2010)

marktplatz und brunnen, ich seh keinen


----------



## KoBa2010 (8. August 2010)

mhm endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is nett gemacht aber zu schwer für mich xDD


----------



## KoBa2010 (8. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> marktplatz und brunnen, ich seh keinen


links neben dem eingang zum gasthaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (8. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> marktplatz und brunnen, ich seh keinen



+++++++ LÖSUNG ++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




Du musst dich um die hälfte nach links drehen vom Start an, da ist doch so nen Eisentor.. siehst du es?


----------



## KoBa2010 (8. August 2010)

so was dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reaveria (8. August 2010)

kinder, ... sowohl die lösung zu posten als auch was falsches anzugeben zeugt nur von nem zu kleinen ding!


----------



## Celestis (8. August 2010)

Sehr nice gemacht ^^ truhe liegt wie alles gold der welt, auf dem weg zu inniger freundschaft und hilfe für einander.. wer sich in og auskennt weiss was ich meine..

Auf dem Weg zum Gilden/Wappenrock-NPC markiere hier..


----------



## NoxActor (8. August 2010)

reaveria schrieb:


> kinder, ... sowohl die lösung zu posten als auch was falsches anzugeben zeugt nur von nem zu kleinen ding!



Oder... man ist selber net drauf gekommen, hat Zeit verschwendet.. wollte es undbedingt wissen -.-" 
Deshalb sollen die es wissen wollen lesen, die anderen halt einfach nicht.


----------



## KoBa2010 (8. August 2010)

reaveria schrieb:


> kinder, ... sowohl die lösung zu posten als auch was falsches anzugeben zeugt nur von nem zu kleinen ding!



ich kann das auf 2 dinge interpretieren und wenns das eine ist dann bis du wohl auch ncoh n kind o.O


----------



## lagg3r (8. August 2010)

Was redet Ihr denn immer wegen "falscher Server" ?


----------



## reaveria (8. August 2010)

ich kam mir gerade so groß und stark vor...

/ironie aus


----------



## NoxActor (8. August 2010)

lagg3r schrieb:


> Was redet Ihr denn immer wegen "falscher Server" ?



LOL TE-Post glesen?


----------



## Nauli (8. August 2010)

hat sich erledigt. hab sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (8. August 2010)

ich bin auch 4 mal am tor vorbei, mein hirn sagt mir klick auf das tor und nicht auf irgendeinen nicht erkennbaren dreckfleck
nächstes mal etwas deutlicher pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. August 2010)

Das einzige was ich herausgefunden habe, ist die Tatsache das der Park nicht neber dem Handelsdistrikt liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ganz nett gemacht, wobei auch mir (wie einem Vorposter, sofern nicht ironisch gemeint) davon leicht übel wird.
Vertrage so verschwommene Sicht nicht, wie sie beim Bewegen und Zoomen dort entsteht.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (8. August 2010)

habs.. 



Spoiler



aber der kleine Schlküssel war ohne zoomen wirklich sehr schwer zu erkennen


----------



## Chrisjee (8. August 2010)

Habs jetzt auch gefunden. 
War aber doch ein wenig schwer.


----------



## Rockt (8. August 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Habs jetzt auch gefunden.
> War aber doch ein wenig schwer.





Wo ist die truhe ? xD


Schon in der Bank oder ?

MFG Rockt


----------



## Kamaji (8. August 2010)

sehr tolles Spiel! Geheimgang eher durch Zufall gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (8. August 2010)

boahhhhh Te du bist gemein ohne die tipps wäre ich nie drauf gekommen und ich habe mehrmals an diesem eisentor gehangen nur net rangezoomt^^
wirklich richtig gut gemachtxD


----------



## Freyen (8. August 2010)

Gefunden! *freufreu* (der SW-Teil war hart, der OG-Teil ein bissel zu leicht)

Super Idee @TE, falls es dir weiterhin Spaß macht so was zu basteln, ich freue mich auf mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (8. August 2010)

Habs jetzt auch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sowas sollte es mal auf Garrosh geben >.<. aber ohne Zoomen war es doch schon echt schwer^^ besonders der SW teil, aber in og wars einfach^^ immer mit der maus rum und hab mich schon gewundert das die maus auf einmal zu ner hand wird^^. zoomen und tada


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meitertot (8. August 2010)

ich fand og zu leicht


----------



## Arakius1 (8. August 2010)

ich finds nich ich weiß noch  nich ma was


----------



## Frauenversteher (8. August 2010)

Arakius1 schrieb:


> ich finds nich ich weiß noch nich ma was



Na den heiligen Gral natürlich, was sonst!^^


----------



## Anato (8. August 2010)

wieder so typisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sturmwind hat fast sternen klaren Himmel.. und Orgrimmar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bin eh Blutelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man sieht sich in SM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps.: schönes spiel... ohne tipps hätt ich wohl sehr lange gebraucht^^


----------



## Lakida (8. August 2010)

bin im park und nu??ich hab alles abgesucht aber finde nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mir mal jmd die richtung sagen im park pls?

/edit habs ^^


----------

